# Recharge A/C System ?



## sunnyb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, 

I have a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder and i was wondering if it is possible to recharge the a/c system myself? I have seen DIY recharge kits on the net but not sure if they are available in the stores also. I am in Mississauga, Ontario.
Also, if it is possible..does anyone know where the low side recharge connector is?

Thanks

Sunny


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I'd suggest taking it to a A/C shop and get them to recharge it. At the same time, they'll check for leaks and wear on the system. The system is also under pressure, so if you plan on DIY, take care.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with NPath. Your car is only 2001 and you want the A/C done right the first time.
take it to a certified A/C shop. they will check for leaks and fill the correct pounds in.
I had this done to my 92 Acura. a lot better now. I thought about trying to do it myself, but why go through the frustrations and hassle if I mess up. I really don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

Shop is the way to go.. if you decide to do it yourself, do not use the freon with sealant..


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

sunnyb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen DIY recharge kits on the net but not sure if they are available in the stores also. I am in Mississauga, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Those DIY recharge kits have been banned in Canada for years you'll either have to be a licensed A/C technician or drive across the border to the US and buy one there. Just make sure you come back since they're kinda sensitive about illegal aliens ... LOL


----------

